# Small puppy !!!



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Took Bess for her first vaccination on Monday but the vet wouldn't give it because she has runny poo's and said she is too small.

She weighed her and she was 1.09 kg 

Is this exceptionally small or was the vet being over cautious ??

Also I thought the runny poo's when they're puppies was a common thing what with them settling in to their new environment.

She is eating and drinking fine but oh boy!!! Can she poo!!! She goes over 20 times a day and I must admit the smell is horrible.

Just wondered about the weight of other cockapoo puppies around their first vaccination.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

Dolly was 1.6 kg when she had a 1st vac at 7 weeks, that was done by the vet when she was still with the breeder. Did the vet not address the fact that she is going to the loo so many times a day, it shouldn't smell offensive. What advice did he give to you?


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Patricia said:


> Dolly was 1.6 kg when she had a 1st vac at 7 weeks, that was done by the vet when she was still with the breeder. Did the vet not address the fact that she is going to the loo so many times a day, it shouldn't smell offensive. What advice did he give to you?


Vet didn't give any advice just said bring her back on Saturday

The poo is very smelly but I thought it was because it was so runny.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

hi my George was 8 weeks old when he had his first injection and he only weighed 1.5kg, I would talk to the breeder about the runny poo. Are you feeding the puppy the food that was recommened? Hope things get sorted soon for you


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley was 1.8kg when I took him for his vet check at 9 weeks, she re-did his first jabs - not because of his weight but because she felt his first was done a little too early (after re-checking dates it was only 1 day early so prob would have been fine) - I imagine his weight would have been pretty low for his first jabs. I would maybe mix a little rice with her food and see if that helps.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Have thought about adding a little rice to her food but didn't know if that would a good thing to do with her being so young.
Could I give her a little cooked chicken or again is she too young.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Minnie

Polly was from Ollerton and was exactly the same. 1.1kg at 10 weeks, umpteen poos a day, smelly ++++, runny ++++. I gave her chicken and brown rice, scrambled eggs, changed her to Barking Heads Puppy Days and just fed her as much as possible. The vet was concerned about her and we went for weekly checks for a month. She had her first vacc before she came to us then her second at 10 weeks, outside at 12.

We were very concerned but now she's 6.7kg, poos once or twice a day, formed.

Hope this helps.

Toffin
x

P.S. We know another Ollerton puppy two weeks older than Miss P and she's even smaller than Polly...


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Toffin said:


> Hi Minnie
> 
> Polly was from Ollerton and was exactly the same. 1.1kg at 10 weeks, umpteen poos a day, smelly ++++, runny ++++. I gave her chicken and brown rice, scrambled eggs, changed her to Barking Heads Puppy Days and just fed her as much as possible. The vet was concerned about her and we went for weekly checks for a month. She had her first vacc before she came to us then her second at 10 weeks, outside at 12.
> 
> ...



Hi

Nice to hear of someone who as gone through the same situation. 

Should I be concerned about her weight ??

Changed her food yesterday but not really any noticeable change.

Going to try a small amount of rice in her next food, must admit she does like her food and only a couple of times she has not eaten it all in one go.

How long did it take to get Polly's poo's a bit more solid ??

All I seem to do is watch her all the time because of the amount she does.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

Personally, I would give her chicken and brown rice for a couple of small meals and a little scrambled egg for another for one day and see if this firms up her poo, then start to introduce her food with a little rice after that. At the moment if she is pooing a lot she is not absorbing very much


----------



## Lambykin (Sep 25, 2012)

My 6 month old puppy (Minnie!!) was 1.4kg at 9 weeks. She was 5.2kg at her six month check up last week and she is 12" tall. Breeder said she would be 12-14" fully grown so quite a small 'poo - but dad was a Toy poodle - so not surprising. Agree that the smelliness and frequency of pooing does seem excessive - see what the vet says on Saturday ...


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Patricia said:


> Personally, I would give her chicken and brown rice for a couple of small meals and a little scrambled egg for another for one day and see if this firms up her poo, then start to introduce her food with a little rice after that. At the moment if she is pooing a lot she is not absorbing very much


Will deffinately try a little chicken and rice and see how we go.

I will add though that's she's a right little minx, very lively and into everything, and chewing!!!! Which I think is a good sign.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Firming up of poo was a gradual thing. It was definitely much better by 4 months and I'm sure it's been properly formed since Christmas (5 months). At the time it seemed to be taking ages!

They're such a worry, these little puppies. They seem so spindly and frail.

Toffin
x


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Toffin said:


> Firming up of poo was a gradual thing. It was definitely much better by 4 months and I'm sure it's been properly formed since Christmas (5 months). At the time it seemed to be taking ages!
> 
> They're such a worry, these little puppies. They seem so spindly and frail.
> 
> ...


That's reassuring but seems a long time to get the poo firm. 

Just wondering that if she hasn't put any weight on by Saturday that the vet will again not vaccinate her again.
I'm not too concerned about her going out yet, I'd rather get her weight up first and make sure she is doing ok.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Polly put on an average of 400g a week for a few months (600g one week!) and is now gaining c.100g a week. I wonder if when they're fed with lots of other puppies some of them just don't get a look in, but once they're home they get more opportunity?

P stayed on 4 meals a day until nearly 5 months, then 3 until a week ago. We still supplement BH with meat/fish/eggs and I take her to PAH about once a week for a weigh in.

Toffin
x


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

That's quite a good weight gain 

I will add that she was the smallest in the litter so maybe she is playing catchup now regarding her weight and food.

Here is the little one


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh wow, she looks so much like Polly did when she was little!

I did wonder if the vet would suggest a stool sample, but he didn't so I wasn't going to push it. In hindsight, we should have done, but at the time I didn't want to come over all fussy new mummy... Next time, we will!

When we saw Polly at 2, 4 and 7 weeks I was surprised at how tiny she was but still never expected her to be so very small when she came home 3 weeks later. We banned the 's' word (also the 'l' - little - word!). Her nick name at obedience class was 'Big Pol' and it's stuck 

She's now about the size of a small miniature poodle and plays with the big dogs!

Do hope Bess rallies over the next few days and do ask the vet for a stool sample if you're still concerned - at least it would be put your minds at rest that there isn't something more serious than settling in/new puppy tummy, and if there is something then the vet can give her some meds to put it right. Especially with another older pup, you don't want anything contagious in the house.

Thinking of you - I really do know how worrying it can be.

Toffin
x


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh she is such a little sweetie. She looks like Bentley when he was a pup, he's 7 now and a dumpling. Hope you get her sorted soon, she's precious


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Minnie is 10 months old now and when we got her was so unbelievably tiny! At first vacc she weighed in at less than 1kg (0.97lb) to be presice! Vet wasn't concerned just said she was very small one in the litter, she's still small now! I wouldn't be concerned at all


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I would definitely put her on chicken and boiled rice with a little pro biotic yogurt in it. It should help her poo to firm up and cut down on the frequency. What food is she on? It maybe that it doesn't agree with her particularly if it has a high grain content.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awe she's so sweet, jasper weighed 750g at 8 weeks! He was such a little dot! He is a right chunk now and very strong. It also took us ages to get his tummy sorted. I believe it's down to finding the right food that suits them. Jasper was on fish for dogs when we got him and wouldn't eat it plus his poo was runny and surrounded by a watery stuff, yuk. He's now on fish for dogs and is thriving. I also make home made treats which suit his tummy better  good luck with your little cutie I'm sure she will be fine xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Just weighed him, he is 7kg so he has com a long way from 750g lol  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

She was on fish for dogs but we have changed her to Royal Canin which Merlin has always been on.
The amount she does is ridiculous and I can't see how she is ever going to put weight on.
She also does it through the night which is constantly disturbing her and she always walks in it.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Just weighed him, he is 7kg so he has com a long way from 750g lol  x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes he definitely has come along nicely being that weight now


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

We used to crush jasper's hills which he was on between fish for dogs and barking heads. We also added a small amount of sweet potato which is gentle on their tummies and a bit of chicken, sometimes egg but only a little. (Rice just went straight through him.) It just encouraged him to eat. I sometimes crumble a liver cake treat on his biscuits now to tempt him and he eats the lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Bess . The first week we had Eddie he was the same with really runny poo but there was blood in his. We took him to the vets and they gave him an injection and some canikur pro paste to put on his food. The vet said to feed him 6 small meals a day of chicken and rice,but he still had runny poo but with no blood. I rung the breeder up to tell her and she said give him pasta and chicken and within 2 days he was back to normal. You would have thought we had won the lottery when he had a solid poo!!! Hope this helps and hope Bess gets better quickly x x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

This all sounds so very familiar!! Carley was very small and the runt of her litter as well I was VERY concerned about runny poos and only 4lbs!! AND she was 12 weeks when we got her. So she went on chicken and brown rice, and probiotic yogurt for the first week and her poos firmed up slowly, she also had a little scrambled eggs which she loved. Both she and Sami have very tickey tummies and I have to watch them very closely! Carley just had a bout of gastroenteritis that cost us $465!! I would definately try the chicken and rice and yogurt and if no change by your vet visit on Saturday . . . surely he would suggest a poo sample check?? Make sure she is drinking well, and try not to stress to much, I know that is hard, but you will figure it out! Best of luck


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Forgot, but we added plain natural yogurt as well. Just a teaspoonful at each meal.

Toffin
x


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

She loves the chicken and rice, she went mad trying to get at the bowl before I could put it down and then cried when I took the empty bowl away. I was tempted to give her some more but didn't want to over feed her.
The thing is I'm not use to a dog with runny poo's because Merlin has always been solid.
I've tried to weigh her but she's too wriggly !!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper had a course of antibiotic injections too and probiotic powder! It really helped settle things down but vet did say that it would be controlled by diet  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max, Jasper and Miss Polly all came from Ollerton, were all on Fish4dogs and were all tiny, with runny poos. Think that says something about Fish4dogs for puppies myself. Oh yes and all of them ate very little! However we all feed them different things and they have all thrived. So take heart. I remember Max LOVED chicken and rice and like your puppy wolfed it down and wanted more. It was lovely to see him eat. Max now weighs 7.4kg and is 6.5 months old.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Very true, Cat53! Our pups are doing well after a shakey start! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Well she certainly loves the chicken and rice, she sits behind me crying while I'm cutting the chicken up and then charges in front of me when I put her bowl down. Have tried to make her sit and wait but no way, I try to hold her but her little legs are moving like she's ready for a sprint. Really comical 
She's also had some scrambled egg which again she devoured in about 10 seconds.
Because she eats so fast and her stomach being so small I have given her 6 meals a day of smaller portions.
Still really runny poo's though and still blood in it and today it's been quite yellow in colour and jelly like - not so many today only about 7 or 8 poo's which is better than 20+
And not so smelly ( or I might just be getting use to the smell )

How long do I give her the chicken and rice for ? She's been on it now for a day and a half.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Polly's were yellow and jelly like too. I believe they can safely be on chicken and rice for a week at a time. It gives them protein, carbs and vitamins/minerals, etc. Polly would be on it all the time if she had her way!

There was never any blood in P's poos although she did have tapeworm which was cured by one dose of Milbemax. Do hope Bess is OK soon. 

Toffin
x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Blood in her poo does not sound good, I would tell the vet about it when you go tomorrow, or even ring for advice today.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

Blood in poo and jelly like sounds like inflammation of the bowel e.g. colitis something which the vet could sort out quickly. Let us know how you get on she is such a sweetie


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Patricia said:


> Blood in poo and jelly like sounds like inflammation of the bowel e.g. colitis something which the vet could sort out quickly. Let us know how you get on she is such a sweetie


Just looked up colitis on the Internet and it deffinately sounds like this is what she has got. 
Slimy mucus yellowey stools with fresh blood and gooey as well. And she does seem to do a lot of straining.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

I would phone the vet and get some advice


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Hope Bess is ok. Let us know how you get on at the vets tomorrow x x


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Well I've tried to weigh her tonight and believe me it's quite a struggle because she is so wriggly !!! 

And I think she as put 10grams on. 

The vet will probably be able to weigh her better than me so fingers crossed for tomorrows vet visit.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry this might be how you're doing it... I find it so much easier to weigh myself and then pick up the dog and work out the difference, you should be able to control the wriggling that way! Of course if you're doing that and still have wriggle issues sorry for telling you how to suck eggs!! Maybe a little treat that you hold onto and let her try to take but don't actually let her have will keep her attention for long enough?


----------

